# Heroes Season 1(#17)---2/26/07-'Company Man'



## Truth Seeker (Feb 26, 2007)

[imagel]http://image.com.com/tv/images/genie_images/video/2007/h/heroes_s1e17d_medvid.jpg[/imagel] 


*Company Man*



*Star* :*Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli),  Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura),  Leonard Roberts (D.L. Hawkins),  Jack Coleman (Mr. Bennet / HRG),  Hayden Panettiere (Claire Bennet),  Adrian Pasdar (Nathan Petrelli),  Ali Larter (Niki Sanders),  Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman),  Tawny Cypress (Simone Deveaux),  Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh),  Santiago Cabrera (Isaac Mendez),  Noah Gray-Cabey (Micah Sanders)* 

*Recurring Role*:  *Matthew John Armstrong (Ted Sprague)*

*Graphic Novel Canon*​
Matt Parkman and Ted Sprague arrive in Texas in search of answers and take HRG and his family hostage. More is revealed about Mr. Bennet, the agency for which he works, and how he found Claire.​


----------



## Gab (Feb 26, 2007)

A great episode! I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet (the local network showed it exceptionnally last night). But we get great revelations.

Spoilers:


Spoiler



Now we know why Claude was thought dead. 

This does put HRG in a better light, though, as a sort-of good guy. His motivations were always a bit unclear, but at least now we know he thought he was doing the right thing, even if that meant bending rules (i.e., «morally grey» acts). Although now, with Claire gone, I wonder how much the Haitian wiped from his memory... just the "rescue of Claire", or more? Will he truly believe he works for a paper factory? hehe.

Hopefully Ted won't be MIA for too long; I really like his character. His power demonstrations were really cool. 

And what will happen to Matt? They can't wipe his memory anymore, so will he become a willing parter to Mr. Bennett? Or will they just keep him there.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 26, 2007)

Really a great episode, with tons of background info reveals. A must-see if you want to get a better idea of what's going on overall.

Also, guest star Eric Roberts.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 27, 2007)

HOLY CRAP, What a great first 20 minutes. What if Takei is liberman.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW

20 minutes and so many questions answered and so many more revealed.

So did Mr. Nakamura have a change of heart about his son.


----------



## DonTadow (Feb 27, 2007)

its always amazing writing when you can make a bad guy good enough where you'll shed some tears. 

I hate to say it, but lost should take note. Mysteries were revealed that we wanted to know. Some we didnt even think were mysteries and even still more mysteries were introduced (what memories did the hatian take away). 

Plus theres the new assistant, how does she clean up his mess?  And was that just a dream from next week or did she really get up.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 27, 2007)

*sniff*

The biggest mystery for me was who Claude was hiding.

I'd love to see Matt and Bennett team up!  Though HRG does seem to burn through the partners, eh?

My first thought was Isaac's painting was of Ted in the house, and everyone was wrong for assuming it had been Peter in NYC.  Then of course he lived, and we all know how well the containment works in that cell.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 27, 2007)

...well damn. HRG is the bestest villain/hero/guy ever.


----------



## Alzrius (Feb 27, 2007)

This show just seems to keep topping itself. This episode did what it promised, revealing quite a few answers, and then presenting even bigger mysteries. All hail Tim Kring!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought last week was the highlight of the season, crap, this is what I call setting up for a season ender!


----------



## Esteban (Feb 27, 2007)

Overall, this show is quickly becoming one of my favorites of all time. Seriously. Everytime I watch I'm bummed when it's over and can't wait until the next episode (and next week's episode looks excellant!). 

-Steve


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 27, 2007)

What can I say?  Pretty interesting episode!

To be picky, I was not such a fan of Ted going radioactive enough to hurl people back and set things afire.

Not that a ridiculous amount of radiation could not do such a thing, but probably half the population of Odessa Texas, Claire excepted, would have been a Tetley Tea Bag a few moments after 

And where was Wireless during all of this??? Doing what?

Who's the guy who shot Ted? I was thinking that was Linderman - until the promo showed Linderman as some snowy haired Sean Connery in The Rock kind of guy.

Hiro's father as a very scary man sets up some great plots too.

My concern in the show was that with only Sylar as a villain, it was bound to get boring... I thought they needed something more. 

Guess they were a few steps ahead on that one.

I originally came to Heroes and promoted it to friends of mine as "X-Men meets the X-Files".  While the X-Men concept has grown, the X-Files plot within plots sinister conspiracy stuff seemed to only lurk beneath the surface...

Until tonight, that is. 

I know that several years from now, _Heroes _will have had its day and we'll be complaining about the show for this that and some other perceived reason.

Maybe so. But for now - I'll enjoy the ride.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 27, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> WOW
> 
> 20 minutes and so many questions answered and so many more revealed.
> 
> So did Mr. Nakamura have a change of heart about his son.




Is Hiro even his natural son? Got to wonder...


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow! What a wild ride!

So Hiro's dad is or was part of the company too?! Does he know or suspect about his son or is he clueless? Or even hiding him like Mr. Bennett was hiding Claire?

Who was Claude hiding when he got taken out? (P.S.- Anybody remember how many years ago that part was? Might give us a clue to who he was hiding...)

What is the connection with that rooftop where Claire was given to Mr. Bennett??? Same place Claude hung out later with the birds, same building Simone's dad lived/died in, etc... Maybe Simone's dad was doing business with Linderman too?

Speaking of Linderman, thank goodness we finally get to see him next week! Wouldn't surprise me at all if he's the 'Big Boss' of Bennett's organization. And Hiro is going to get his sword! Yatai!!!

Question: Where was 'Wireless' in this? She just gave Ted and Parkman the info and let them go chase HRG themselves?! Sounds more like sending the hunting dogs out to shake the bushes and scare up the birds so she can fire on them.

So much more and so little time! I might just go watch it again just to let it sink in more.

With the level of awesomeness this sets, I can't imagine how good the season finale is going to be. And how agonizing it's gonna be to wait for season 2 to start.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it'll get the usual round of bitching and moaning, but Wireless went off to find out who was giving HRG his marching orders, per the comic last week.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 27, 2007)

As a Texas, I feel a need to complain a bit. Odessa is in the Texas plains, the Staked Plains. It is flat as a pancake for hundreds of miles in all directions (well, except for up and down). There are Desert Mountains and gorges in Texas, but they are in far west Texas, in the panhandle, several hundred miles from Amarillo. This is more of that flexible Hollywood geography that lets people see Denver being nuked from inside the Kansas state line. Meh. Just venting.

Several interesting twists happened in this episode; Mr. Bennett becomes HRG Man; HRG Man is up, he down, he’s up, he’s down… HRG Man also worked with Claude, who had more hair then. Perhaps his missing hair is just permanently invisible. 

What happened to the person Claude was protecting? Perhaps something happened involving Claude and the person he was protecting that contributed to Claude’s current philosophy, above and beyond getting shot three times in the chest by HRG Man.

For that matter, it appeared to me the first shot was an accident. HRG Man seemed surprised by the first shot.

Who does the Haitian work for, or with? How does he keep his head shinny?

Julia Robert’s brother is evil. Again. (When was the last time Eric Roberts played a good guy?) Is he the man who ordered the stay of execution for Sylar? Does he have a super partner?

So, now Matt is slated to be HRG Man’s side kick. Depending on how much the Haitian removed from HRG Man, then Matt may know more about what is going on than Bennett.

I don’t think Old Man Nakamura is Linderman – during the promos, an image of Linderman is shown from behind, and he looks like a white guy with gray hair. So, he’s not an Asian with dark hair or a T-Rex…. _Unless his super power allows him to change into a T-Rex!_

Old Man Nakamura  *does* carry some rank and privilege in the organization. This does not mean the man is a super, though. I’m not willing to concede that point yet. As for Hiro’s powers, well, what do we know about his mother? For that matter, what if Old Man Nakamura is no more Hiro’s father than Bennett is Claire father? Perhaps he has no real emotional ties to Hiro, in the same way he admonished Bennett not to become emotionally involved with Claire. Right. That’s my theory and I’m (*chu-chunk*) stamping it as property of the Grumpy Celt. 



> Grumpy's Theory: Old Man Nakamura is no more Hiro’s biological father than HRG Man is Claire’s biological father. He is cutting Hiro loose to further his goals and/or the goals of the organization with which he is involved. Old Man Nakamura does not have a real emotional bond with Hiro, something he told Bennett to avoid. Grumpy's Theory is wholly owned by the Grumpy Celt, all rights reserved. Any attempt to employ Grumpy's Theory as your own will result in your brain being stolen


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a great episode.  Payoffs everywhere.


----------



## Glyfair (Feb 27, 2007)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I thought last week was the highlight of the season, crap, this is what I call setting up for a season ender!




That's one of the things I like best about the series, the pacing.  When it started the general comments were that it moved too slow and looked like it could be a boring series.  However, it used those episodes to set up the later pace with each episode making you want to see what comes next.  (Sort of like a great RPG campaign).


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 27, 2007)

But.. Simone... but... but...


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 27, 2007)

Question: what happened to power-dampening? Wasn't that something either HG or HRG was seemingly able to do, based on Matt not being able to use his powers earlier, and upon some other incident, iirc? Of course, it didn't work with Nathan's flight, but I still wondered what the deal was with it not being used on Ted. Someone sure seemed to be using it when they captured Sylar.


----------



## Tolen Mar (Feb 27, 2007)

The only power dampening I can recall was the haitian, anytime he was with Mr. Bennet, Matt couldn't read his mind.  I just always figured it was a side effect of his mind-wipe powers.

IIRC it was Eden and the haitian that captured Sylar.


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2007)

Great episode. However, why would the Company let go of Ted after they had captured him? That man is such an obvious danger. Like letting a nuclear bomb out.


----------



## Gnome Quixote (Feb 27, 2007)

Easily my favorite episode thus far. Not only for what it did for HRG, but also for what it did for Matt: tonight was the first time I actually cared about him or rooted for him. I found I actually liked _both_ of them at the end of tonight, which was not something I expected going into it. Heck, even Claire's mom--who usually annoys me to no end--was surprisingly watchable tonight.

Can't wait to see the fallout from this. How many left before the next hiatus?


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 27, 2007)

Tolen Mar said:
			
		

> IIRC it was Eden and the haitian that captured Sylar.



Right, but in the scene Sylar doesn't just like throw them to the side, which seems weird.

And in reply to someone else, HRG's first shot at Claude definitely wasn't on purpose.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 27, 2007)

IF i'm not mistaken the girl at the end, the nurse/assistant was Wireless.

As for the radiation pushing and throwing them back. It wasn't the radiation but the explosive heat caused by it. Radiation gets hot, fast. Clearly the air around whats his name would expand very quickly, as more air moved in that too would expand and be heated. Hence getting thrown. 

At least thats my explination for it.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 27, 2007)

Should start a poll on who is playing Linderman, my guess it will be a sci-fi name and I would not be surprised to see Leonard Nimoy but any name in in that hat!


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 27, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Plus theres the new assistant, how does she clean up his mess?  And was that just a dream from next week or did she really get up.




I was under the impression that the assistant was Wireless.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 27, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that the assistant was Wireless.



Which makes you wonder if she is a plant to bring down Bennett by the Eric Roberts character OR someone else.


----------



## wingsandsword (Feb 27, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> So did Mr. Nakamura have a change of heart about his son.



Maybe he doesn't know Hiro has powers?  The power to stop time is pretty subtle, and Mr. Nakamura didn't exactly look like a hands-on father who would have been paying close attention.

He did try to command Hiro to return to Japan, which could have been part of making him return if he had suspicions.  We don't know if he's still following Hiro or he's being watched.

Although with Hiro travelling cross-country again by bus, he's in a great spot to run across Claire and the Haitian as they flee from the organization.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 27, 2007)

Sylar didn't throw around the Hatian and Eden, because Eden _told him not to_. Then she told him to go to sleep.

As for wireless, according to the comic, she used to work for HRG up at the Alaska Facility. Surely he would have recognized her.

I'd ALMOST say Donald Sutherland for Linderman, but personally, I'd select someone a little less laid back for the role.

My biggest question though, am I the only one that heard that the metas were being shipped off to a colony or something?


----------



## shilsen (Feb 27, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> As a Texas, I feel a need to complain a bit. Odessa is in the Texas plains, the Staked Plains. It is flat as a pancake for hundreds of miles in all directions (well, except for up and down). There are Desert Mountains and gorges in Texas, but they are in far west Texas, in the panhandle, several hundred miles from Amarillo. This is more of that flexible Hollywood geography that lets people see Denver being nuked from inside the Kansas state line. Meh. Just venting.




Big deal. If you can sail to Bohemia (a land-locked country) and get eaten by a bear, then a little flexible Hollywood geography to fit the scene is a good thing.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 27, 2007)

Heh, I was looking at the quick clip of the back of his head from the next week's promo and I thought it looked a lot like Donald Sutherland too.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 27, 2007)

Gnome Quixote said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see the fallout from this.



Fallout?  ha!   


			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> My biggest question though, am I the only one that heard that the metas were being shipped off to a colony or something?



I think you must be.  Because I distinctly remember a different fate.  The word vivisection kinda jumps out at you.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 27, 2007)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The word vivisection kinda jumps out at you.





Take your memory over mine. I happen to be hard of hearing


----------



## noretoc (Feb 27, 2007)

I thought it lookes like Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 27, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Sylar didn't throw around the Hatian and Eden, because Eden _told him not to_. Then she told him to go to sleep.



She doesn't use the voice, but more importantly, Sylar is running from the cops at this point, he comes up the hill, and a good 5 seconds pass from the time he's close to her and she actually says anything. My assumption was initially the same as yours, but going back and rewatching it, Sylar's way too inactive-seeming.



> As for wireless, according to the comic, she used to work for HRG up at the Alaska Facility. Surely he would have recognized her.



Reviewing both eps, they're not the same actress, though they do look too much alike for a good casting choice.


----------



## F5 (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent episode.  I missed signifigant chunks of it (the opening bit, and the part where Ted started losing control), but I'm still a little unclear about some of the "revelations".  We saw HRG's boss, but still don't really know who he IS, or who they all work for, right?  We already knew that he answered to a powerful superior, we already knew that they abducted and experimented on Heroes, and suspected pretty much everything else.  Other than the details of how Claire came to live with the Bennetts, what do we really know?

Don't get me wrong, this was a terriffic episode.  I really want to see where they go with HRG now...in this episode he became an extremely sympathetic villain.  Without 



Spoiler



his memories of Claire


, will we still see these glimmers of goodness in him, or does he become a monster?

Also, does anyone remember Mohinder mentioning off-hand that he was working on a "cure" in last week's episode?  Wanna bet, given Matt and Ted's insistance that HRG "fix" them, that the cure becomes really signifigant as the series progresses?  And that it ultimately gets Mohinder killed?

As for Sylar's not TK-ing Eden and the Haitain, remember that he was seriously injured.  The way he was stumbling through the woods, he was probably just barely keeping to his feet.  Maybe he just didn't have it in him to fight at that point.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 27, 2007)

There were quite a few posts over on kryptonsite (in the HEROES forum) that Malcom McDowell had been confirmed as Linderman.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 27, 2007)

Regarding the Haitian, I think it's relatively clear that his ability is specifically memory manipulation, and not any sort of power dampening.  That's why he can block Matt and Eden's powers - he subdues the target's thoughts in the former case, and erases the command in the later.  He himself my be immune to mental manipulation.  In theory, he could make someone forget they were going to use their powers, or even have them.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 27, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> There were quite a few posts over on kryptonsite (in the HEROES forum) that Malcom McDowell had been confirmed as Linderman.



Wow, I didn't think about him because I thought he was dead.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 27, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't think about him because I thought he was dead.



You may be thinking Roddy, the Planet of the Ape's and iconic sci-fi guy and every movie ever.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 27, 2007)

F5 said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, this was a terriffic episode.  I really want to see where they go with HRG now...in this episode he became an extremely sympathetic villain.  Without
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think he only requested him to remove the memories of who he gave him to and what him and the Hatian had discussed about what to do with her. I don't think they 



Spoiler



wiped her out completely


 .


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 27, 2007)

-Wiping away the tears-

Oh...my frakkin', by the heavens. How deep can this go?

The black&whites were well done, the past flashes were brilliant. And it shows, the rise of the homo-superior was being monitered for decades, maybe.

The full circle of Mr.Bennet, at the bridge...was FRAKKIN' poetic!!!!

Guys...topping the season ending, with a pic layout, will be hard...but I am up for it.

-Wiping away the tears, still-


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Feb 27, 2007)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> There were quite a few posts over on kryptonsite (in the HEROES forum) that Malcom McDowell had been confirmed as Linderman.




The next revelation will be that Linderman's first name is Alex. I guess he and his droogs are still out causing trouble, even all grown up.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 27, 2007)

I will kindly ask...to refrain from posting pre-night vewing of the show. Since this thread is made specifically for Monday night showing.

If you don't mind, for the future.

Thank You.


			
				Gab said:
			
		

> A great episode! I won't spoil it for those who haven't seen it yet (the local network showed it exceptionnally last night). But we get great revelations.
> 
> Spoilers:
> 
> ...


----------



## F5 (Feb 27, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> I think he only requested him to remove the memories of who he gave him to and what him and the Hatian had discussed about what to do with her. I don't think they
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We'll have to see.  If they did, innit the most tragic thing EVER?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 27, 2007)

I am now wondering about the building that seems to be centered around so much.  Bennett getting Clair-Bear there, it has to be important, a front maybe, like the paper plant?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Feb 27, 2007)

I liked it a lot too. But upon reflection there were a number of things that bother me. Basically, the whole ending was just plain stupid on Mr. B's part. Sure it was all dramatic and thematic and stuff, but it was still stupid. What's the point of the Haitian wiping his memories? If he only goes back a few hours Mr. B can figure out what he did with no real effort. If he goes back far enough to erase his memory of Claire having a power this is a flare-lit tipoff to his boss that he _did_ know about it all along. And, of course, Matt still knows about it. Basically, the implied memory wipe was totally pointless. 

And having the incident take place on the same bridge that he killed Claude... Oh wait, he _didn't_ kill Claude. Unless his boss is a total moron he's gonna think long and hard about that one! (Not at all sure about this, as I didn't think about it until later, but was he travelling in the same direction on the bridge both coming from and going to the Secret HQ?) 

I was also extreamly annoyed at his boss for showing up at exactly the worst possible moment and doing something stupid. And then doing something stupider by not finishing Ted off when he went out of control. "Gee, guess I'll just stand here and watch as he blows up half the state." Yeah, right. 

Of course, I didn't think of most of this until much later. But still...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Episode. Heroes is definitely my favourite new show coming out this TV season...



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Great episode. However, why would the Company let go of Ted after they had captured him? That man is such an obvious danger. Like letting a nuclear bomb out.



He was giving off just a little bit radiation. Apparently, they didn't see that the strength of his power would increase vastly.


----------



## Mistwell (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.usatoday.com/printedition/life/20070130/d_lline30.art.htm

"'Heroes' cast welcomes another politico

Elsewhere in the land of comic-book protagonists, Malcolm McDowell has joined the cast of the NBC hit drama Heroes. In a recurring role, McDowell will play an ally of Nathan Petrelli (Adrian Pasdar). Petrelli is a politician who harbors a secret."


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 28, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> I guess he and his droogs are still out causing trouble...




Well, he doesn't seem to have any problem with the old ultra violence. I wonder if there is a milk bar in his casino.


----------



## Dark Psion (Feb 28, 2007)

Where was Wireless?

In Las Vegas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Heroes_graphic_novels

Scroll down to the "Path of the Righteous" and "Hell's Angel" might be a clue as to who Claude was protecting.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Scroll down to the "Path of the Righteous" and "Hell's Angel" might be a clue as to who Claude was protecting.





You think it was Claire's biological mother? He's not the girl's biological father, though. Did he or the mother mean for the girl to be endangered by the fire?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 28, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> You think it was Claire's biological mother? He's not the girl's biological father, though. Did he or the mother mean for the girl to be endangered by the fire?




I think Claude knew Claire would be alright and he promised to get her out of there. More to the point - the fire was just a cover for her to get away. And she did. Went off grid - down to Mexico and vanished.

A person nobody is looking for is rarely found.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 28, 2007)

There is a post on the Heroes Wiki which was rather insightful.

The theory is that someone out there, Linderman it appears, is trying to breed the mutants, deliberately.

It is no accident that Nathan Petrelli conceives a child with Claire's mother. It is no accident that DL and Jessica are together either.

And it was no accident that Nikki was asked to sleep with Nathan Petrelli. The motive was not to make a blackmail tape - it was an attempt to get Jessica pregnant.

What they're looking for - the breeding program - was alluded to by Claude when he discussed the pigeons with Peter. They've been trying to breed a super mutant. And they have succeeded.

The success - their _Kwisatz Haderach_ as it were, is Peter Petrelli. He's the superman. 

Taking the theory a step further...

The truly scary incarnation of Peter is one that has come into contact with both Hannah "Wireless" and Micah (DL and Nikki's son).

If Peter absorbs the powers of both of them, there is no computer on the planet he cannot reach or control - from anywhere. Encryption cannot stop him. Physical barriers and distance cannot stop him. He becomes Lawnmower Man. (Or, if you prefer him in the flying & super-healing version, Neo).

The unlooked for wild card  in all of this and the one they didn't see coming - the Mule - is Sylar.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting theory, I like it. If true, I wonder if Sylar was similarly bred.

This would imply that mother Petrelli has powers, along with the theory that father Petrelli does.


----------



## Felon (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Haitian just wiped Bennet's mind of any plans they discussed for Claire. Bennet may have provided him with some resources for going on the lamb, and didn't want those secrets spilled.

So, how much radiation does it take to give someone cancer? I'm thinking Matt and the Bennets soaked up quite a bit.


----------



## Felon (Feb 28, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Question: what happened to power-dampening?




There have been some changes in writers. The Haitian's abilities were rather nebulously defined.



			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> And in reply to someone else, HRG's first shot at Claude definitely wasn't on purpose.




What, do you think it was the gun fairy? Yes, he was shaken up after he shot Claude. People can surprise themselves that way.


----------



## Felon (Feb 28, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Who was Claude hiding when he got taken out? (P.S.- Anybody remember how many years ago that part was? Might give us a clue to who he was hiding...)




I think we're probably giving this show a little too much credit for having the entire plot laid out in advance. Some stuff is getting made up as they go along.

But here's the flashback timeline:

15 years ago--Bennet lands his job and partners up with Claude.
14 years ago--Bennet adopts Claire.
7 years ago--Bennet shoots Claude on the bridge.
3 years ago--Bennet and Claire pick out HRG's for HRG.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 28, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> What, do you think it was the gun fairy? Yes, he was shaken up after he shot Claude. People can surprise themselves that way.



I doubt there's a gun fairy hero, but I think it will be revealed that his hand was somehow forced. Watch the scene again. You'll see that his first shot wasn't braced, that he was casually holding the gun close to his body. The next two shots, which are clearly purposeful, are braced and done professionally. He's clearly trained with a gun, and there was no reason in the world for him to fire at that moment.


----------



## Fast Learner (Feb 28, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I will kindly ask...to refrain from posting pre-night vewing of the show. Since this thread is made specifically for Monday night showing.



Why? I don't follow. Several million people had it broadcast to them on Sunday.

I live in the West and normally can't see the show until after there have been a bunch of posts here by east-coasters. Is it reasonable for me to ask them not to post until it's been broadcast here? I also generally can't watch it Monday night, usually don't see it until Tuesday morning. Surely it's not reasonable for me to ask for a delay of posting until then.

Me, I really wanted to read people's thoughts about the episode once I saw it, which happened to be Sunday this time, and was thrilled that someone else had already posted their thoughts, and was happy to be able to post mine. Should we have started a separate, overlapping thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> I think Haitian just wiped Bennet's mind of any plans they discussed for Claire. Bennet may have provided him with some resources for going on the lamb, and didn't want those secrets spilled.
> 
> So, how much radiation does it take to give someone cancer? I'm thinking Matt and the Bennets soaked up quite a bit.



 It just takes a few stray photons with enough energy in exactly the wrong places to give you cancer--however, the chances of photons hitting exactly the wrong places and causing an infinitely-growing malignancy that ignores the body's calls for apoptosis and the like are vanishingly small unless you experience a _lot_ of radiation.  This is why they let you have X-rays if you don't have them very often--it is quite possible to get cancer from X-rays, and thus they try to minimise the exposure.

That said, I was thinking the same thing myself--holy carcinogenic exposure, Batman!


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Feb 28, 2007)

This may be old news, but I just found out who is playing Linderman...

SPOILER (highlight to read): Malcolm McDowell


----------



## F5 (Feb 28, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I doubt there's a gun fairy hero, but I think it will be revealed that his hand was somehow forced. Watch the scene again. You'll see that his first shot wasn't braced, that he was casually holding the gun close to his body. The next two shots, which are clearly purposeful, are braced and done professionally. He's clearly trained with a gun, and there was no reason in the world for him to fire at that moment.




Easy.  Knowing that he would need Claude as a mentor, Peter [channeling Hiro] goes back in time, [channeling Claude] invisible, and [channeling Sylar] telekinetically pulled the trigger, knowing that this is what Claude needed to make his escape.

And it's logic like this that says Peter's gotta die by the end of the season.  This, or the Wireless/Micah combo above, is a prime example of how Petey can get out of control.


----------



## pallandrome (Feb 28, 2007)

Naw, killing him isn't really needed, but you WOULD need to make him a non-central character to some extent. This can be accomplished any number of time-honored comic booky ways. Send him off to the aliens, have him absorbed into some extra-dimensional power force, or even just say that he can't help with the delimma of the week because he's off stopping a tidal wave in New Guinea.

Honestly though, I fully expect him and Sylar to kill each other at some point.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 1, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Interesting theory, I like it. If true, I wonder if Sylar was similarly bred.
> 
> This would imply that mother Petrelli has powers, along with the theory that father Petrelli does.




Or that "mother Petrelli" isn't their biological mother at all.

(Which considering what a cold and remote Patrician bitch she is to her sons, may well be the truth).


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb here and hypothesize that Linderman has an ability that is somehow related to aging, which makes Linderman an extremely long-lived individual, which has allowed him to become this crazily effective evil mastermind. I mean, it's possible he could just be a normal guy, one in a long succession of evil masterminds, or that he has really figured all of this out in his lifetime, but seeing as this show is about people with extraordinary abilities, I'd put money on my first guess, were I a bettin' man. Maybe that would seem a kind of obvious extrapolation though...


----------



## James Heard (Mar 1, 2007)

Heroes, as a whole, reminds an awful lot of Aberrant.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 1, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> ...awful lot of Aberrant.




Funny, but I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if the supers will ever go public and I wonder if aliens are involved.


----------



## Glyfair (Mar 1, 2007)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> The truly scary incarnation of Peter is one that has come into contact with both Hannah "Wireless" and Micah (DL and Nikki's son)..




Assuming he can use multiple powers at the same time (I don't recall him combining them).  It could be "Ultra Boy" syndrome where he has to choose which he is using.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 1, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Heroes, as a whole, reminds an awful lot of Aberrant.



Or _Rising Stars_ or any number of modern "what if supes developed in the real world" works. And that's one of the reasons I like it.


----------



## Alzrius (Mar 1, 2007)

Felon said:
			
		

> I think we're probably giving this show a little too much credit for having the entire plot laid out in advance. Some stuff is getting made up as they go along.




I doubt a major television show has part of its plot "made up as it goes along." Everything is scripted out in advance, weeks if not months before the actual shooting, which is itself weeks or months before the episodes air.

Note that Tim Kring himself has said "we have talked about where the show goes up to five seasons".


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Or _Rising Stars_ or any number of modern "what if supes developed in the real world" works. And that's one of the reasons I like it.




Or any number of similar stories that came before _Rising Stars_.

While I like RS, and JMS, he said in an interview that with RS he was pretty much responsible for Heroes, and that's a load of crap.  It's a well worked genre.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Mar 1, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Or any number of similar stories that came before _Rising Stars_.
> 
> While I like RS, and JMS, he said in an interview that with RS he was pretty much responsible for Heroes, and that's a load of crap.  It's a well worked genre.



I read somewhere that when Tim Kring was coming up with Heroes, someone told him about Rising Stars.  He took one look, and put it away refusing to look at that series, because it was too much like the concept he was making.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 1, 2007)

Peter doesn't have to die, he just needs to lose his powers. As Future Hiro said to him - Peter has a scar, and it seems prominent enough to make Hiro hesitate when identifying Peter. That scar might be a result of Peter losing his powers.


Did anyone notice that the current episode might also explain why Claire was so important (Save the Cheerleader, Save the World). 
If Claire would have been killed by Sylar, the events of this episode would have played out differently - Mr.Radiation and the Telepath would probably still have followed Claires father back to his home (*). And it's also still likely that his boss/associate would also have appeared on the scene and caused Mr.Radiation to lose control over his power. But this time, nobody would have been able to stop him. 

(*) or worse - they might have found him in the middle of LA/NY/LV where he is relentlessly hunting Sylar.


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 2, 2007)

Ed_Laprade said:
			
		

> I liked it a lot too. But upon reflection there were a number of things that bother me. Basically, the whole ending was just plain stupid on Mr. B's part. Sure it was all dramatic and thematic and stuff, but it was still stupid. What's the point of the Haitian wiping his memories? If he only goes back a few hours Mr. B can figure out what he did with no real effort. If he goes back far enough to erase his memory of Claire having a power this is a flare-lit tipoff to his boss that he _did_ know about it all along. And, of course, Matt still knows about it. Basically, the implied memory wipe was totally pointless.
> 
> And having the incident take place on the same bridge that he killed Claude... Oh wait, he _didn't_ kill Claude. Unless his boss is a total moron he's gonna think long and hard about that one! (Not at all sure about this, as I didn't think about it until later, but was he travelling in the same direction on the bridge both coming from and going to the Secret HQ?)
> 
> ...




The memory wipe is not pointless.  There are multiple points where erasing back to would be helpful (though the farther back you go to wipe things it wouldn't be good for Bennett's bosses to find out, the higher the cost in terms of losing things that it would be useful for Bennett to know later on...a double-edged sword, sadly) for giving Bennett plausible deniability.  There's no reason for his bosses to assume "Oh...the Haitian wiped out the last year of Bennett's memory...surely this was planned."  Remember...things have only really been going off the rail of business as usual for Bennett for a month or two.  

As for using the same bridge...I thought the same thing.  Kind of dumb.  I can't imagine why they picked there to do it.  

I also agree about the boss.  His whole part in things seemed to simply happen to be there at the perfect time to set a match to a powderkeg for the episode climax.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 2, 2007)

They've made it clear that HG can wipe selected memories. All he has to do is wipe memories of them agreeing to stage something to let Claire go, the staging itself, plus any thoughts Bennett had of where Claire might run to. Poof, HRG has solid cover that HG overwhelmed him, shot him, and drove off with Claire, and as the guy who's theoretically been hiding Claire all this time, HG makes a perfect villain. 

It has nothing to do with erasing memory of her having powers or anything like that. Other than use of the same bridge, it's a perfectly good plan, and because it's quite possible that the OWI's Eric Roberts doesn't know that Claude's alive -- we don't see that anyone but HRG and HG know that -- there bridge makes perfect sense, too, as the place where Bennett goes to kill his partners.

What I'm curious about, and that no one seems to have mentioned, is what HG is talking about when he refers to a "higher power when it comes to Claire's life." Is that supposed to be Linderman, then, due to the Nathan connection? Or something else? And why does this other higher power automatically win out over the OWI's Eric Roberts?


----------



## Obfuscated (Mar 2, 2007)

The "Higher Power in Claire's life" that the Haitian is referring to (that's an almost direct quote from the ep)?

My guess is Future Hiro.

Perhaps the Haitian got the same message that Peter got  (Save the Cheerleader.  Save the World)


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 2, 2007)

Great episode. Properly answering questions while still keeping it exciting and giving more questions that we can look forward to getting answered after time. Masterfully done, IMO.




			
				Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I will kindly ask...to refrain from posting pre-night vewing of the show. Since this thread is made specifically for Monday night showing.
> 
> If you don't mind, for the future.
> 
> Thank You.



Yeah, whatever - that won't be happening. Some people got to see the episode earlier than others... and having a duplicate thread on the same episode is stupid.

Besides, the guy posted it in spoiler tags - and that's certainly adequate.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 2, 2007)

Seriously guys, thats been a spoken rule on these forums. Don't post reviews until after the official airing begins.  Truth's been setting these up for some time, lets show some gratitude.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 2, 2007)

I understand that, but what's the official airing? It's not like it was a sneak peak, it was broadcast to several million people via satellite. It has to be the NBC feed?

I very much appreciate Truth setting these up. I just don't understand why it's a big deal to have people discussing it before you see it. Happens to nearly every show for me, and for everyone who doesn't live in the Eastern US time zone.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 2, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I understand that, but what's the official airing? It's not like it was a sneak peak, it was broadcast to several million people via satellite. It has to be the NBC feed?
> 
> I very much appreciate Truth setting these up. I just don't understand why it's a big deal to have people discussing it before you see it. Happens to nearly every show for me, and for everyone who doesn't live in the Eastern US time zone.



Official is really easy to figure out. It's the one the show broadcasts. MOnday at 9 p.m..


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 2, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Official is really easy to figure out. It's the one the show broadcasts. MOnday at 9 p.m..




But Don, if we do it that way, then we on the east coast shouldn't post about the episode until it airs everywhere in the US, Including Hawaii, which would be 6 hours later. They posted their thoughts on the show and they blocked any spoilers. I feel they acted with respect to those who had not scene it yet. Now if the had not tagged and just came out blurted spoilers then yeah that is wrong.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 2, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Official is really easy to figure out. It's the one the show broadcasts. Monday at 9 p.m..




Yeah, but 9pm where?

Convention here seems to be that spoilage ends after the US Eastern showing, but that's somewhat arbitrary (it'll be the largest single group watching any US network TV show, but that's it).


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 2, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Official is really easy to figure out. It's the one the show broadcasts. MOnday at 9 p.m..



Except this week where it was broadcast to _normal people_ on Sunday. If they showed in on Sunday in Europe, why would Monday be the official broadcast?


----------



## Sir Brennen (Mar 2, 2007)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Except this week where it was broadcast to _*normal people*_ on Sunday. If they showed in on Sunday in Europe, why would Monday be the official broadcast?



Because that's when they broadcast it to the _super-normal people_


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Mar 2, 2007)

I never understood the idea of getting mad because I went into a thread discussing a show that I haven't seen and then get mad that there are spoilers.  I stay out of threads like that.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess DonTadow's opinion (or...*ahem*... "spoken rule") is that there _should_ be a second thread for the _same_ episode.

We'll see how that flies.


In any case, I didn't mention that the episode rocked because there was also no Niki (again). I like that trend and hope it continues. And it's great to see that George Takei will have a greater part in the show, as I was worried that his stint was just a fun little appearance. Good stuff.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 3, 2007)

I really don't see the issue of people who have seen the episode early posting in the thread.  The Canadian broadcast is just as "official" as the US one.  Personally I find this whole thing rather silly.  I'm tempted to just put every comment in spoilers, just to be petty, because the show hasn't started airing for the US military until the 7th of January.  Obviously they're not to this episode yet, and I know we get some military folks on the boards.  This is an international board, after all, and the owner is from the UK... and it just started airing there on the 19th of February... so shouldn't we not be posting until they see it there?

My rampant puerility aside, I see three somewhat obvious compromises here.

1) Where ever the show is shown first starts the thread.  After all, there's no real reason for the discussion thread to be up before the day it airs.  Once started, the episode thread is considered good for spoilers.

2) Put the Canadian air date in the first post, with the tacit understanding that the Canadians on the boards will discuss it after it airs there.  That way, anyone who sees it later knows when to stop reading.

3) All posts on the episode are in spoilers until a certain time.  My preference would be after the West Coast feed ends, which would be 10pm PST, or 1am EST.  That way it's fair for all.  After that time, no more spoiler tags are needed, and people should assume there will be free talk about the episode.

I'm a fan of option two.  To my knowledge, there has never been any significant discussion or much discussion at all, on any of these threads before the episode has aired.  They are, in effect, reaction threads.  Therefore, I don't really see any reason why people would be reading the thread before the episode aired.


----------



## Wycen (Mar 3, 2007)

So I'm watching Special Unit 2 on the Scifi channel and I recognize the face of one character.  Jack Coleman, aka Mr. Bennett had a role in the Special Unit 2 episode with the Native American dragon.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 3, 2007)

Much weirder for me (though you have to be and older dude to remember this) is realizing that he played Steven Carrington on Dynasty, the gay son (a huge breakthrough role at the time). I had a major disconnect between that character and HRG.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

What, where, who...did you snuffed to get this?  


			
				Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> There is a post on the Heroes Wiki which was rather insightful.
> 
> The theory is that someone out there, Linderman it appears, is trying to breed the mutants, deliberately.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

And before anyone get freak out, by my request. Please let me make it clear...since I have been doing this threads, from the start.

This is the first time, anyone, outside the Monday night viewing...has ever put up, an earlier spoilers before the official Monday night showing.

I was never been aware of it, being broadcasted early, one day before, in Canada. This is the first time, I have heard of it.

It has been always been done for the Monday night, because, that is what NBC states the timeslot for the American broadcast. I have no further knowledge of other Countries' TV schedules for this show.

Just for here...in the USA.

My request is simple, I am not bending or breaking, or swearing, on the little slight of eagerness, shown by a individual, who loves the show as much as we do.

All that is asked...is to show, a little restrain.

Thank You.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Seriously guys, thats been a spoken rule on these forums. Don't post reviews until after the official airing begins.  Truth's been setting these up for some time, lets show some gratitude.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

LP, I respect your words...   But I made it clear now, on why.

And when I do make this(a majoirty, that is) threads...they have to be done early, cause I work the late shift (4 to midnight), hences the early day posting of it.   




			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I really don't see the issue of people who have seen the episode early posting in the thread.  The Canadian broadcast is just as "official" as the US one.  Personally I find this whole thing rather silly.  I'm tempted to just put every comment in spoilers, just to be petty, because the show hasn't started airing for the US military until the 7th of January.  Obviously they're not to this episode yet, and I know we get some military folks on the boards.  This is an international board, after all, and the owner is from the UK... and it just started airing there on the 19th of February... so shouldn't we not be posting until they see it there?
> 
> My rampant puerility aside, I see three somewhat obvious compromises here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

Grrrr...move to the East  


			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Why? I don't follow. Several million people had it broadcast to them on Sunday.
> 
> I live in the West and normally can't see the show until after there have been a bunch of posts here by east-coasters. Is it reasonable for me to ask them not to post until it's been broadcast here? I also generally can't watch it Monday night, usually don't see it until Tuesday morning. Surely it's not reasonable for me to ask for a delay of posting until then.
> 
> Me, I really wanted to read people's thoughts about the episode once I saw it, which happened to be Sunday this time, and was thrilled that someone else had already posted their thoughts, and was happy to be able to post mine. Should we have started a separate, overlapping thread?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words...but the fault lies where I live.

EAST COAST, baby!!!  


			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> I understand that, but what's the official airing? It's not like it was a sneak peak, it was broadcast to several million people via satellite. It has to be the NBC feed?
> 
> I very much appreciate Truth setting these up. I just don't understand why it's a big deal to have people discussing it before you see it. Happens to nearly every show for me, and for everyone who doesn't live in the Eastern US time zone.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 3, 2007)

deleted because I got hit in the face six times... no joke... and in no mood to talk about this.  Nonetheless, I think that your position is unreasonable, and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

I am very sorry, that this situation has brought around mixed feelings.

But in defense...I just check the other Heroes Threads that have been posted, from before.

1.Credit goes to Taelorn76, and WayneLigon, who have posted up previous eps. when it seems I wasn't doing it on time. And wait, LP, for the early review, in July of 2006.

2.The majority that has answered those threads, has always done so, after the show aired. I am going by, the majority mindset. Therefore...'protecting the intergity' seems to fit the bill.

Again, I am very sorry, that this has rubbed anyone the wrong way.

_(ps, this was suppose to be a private response, but your account does not accept PMs, or emails)_


			
				LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> deleted because I got hit in the face six times... no joke... and in no mood to talk about this.  Nonetheless, I think that your position is unreasonable, and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 3, 2007)

*Advanced SPOILTERS!!!*

And to lighten the mood.

Here is a 6 Frakkin' minutes of next week's show...Courtesy of *Heroes Revealed.com*

*Like any Parasite*​


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 3, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I was never been aware of it, being broadcasted early, one day before, in Canada. This is the first time, I have heard of it.




I'm in Toronto and it's the first time I heard of it too. The change hit a few weeks ago when Global moved _24_ into _Heroes_' time slot.  

Note: for those who don't know how Canadian Cable works, when a show is broadcast in the USA and Canada at the same time, the NBC/ABC/CBS/Fox  feed switches over to the domestic Canadian broadcast channel for the length of the show. We don't see American advertising as a result - only those shown by the Canadian station. Even if you were watching NBC - you get Global (or CTV, CBC or whatever) for the length of the show on that channel.

Further note: American ads are way better than most Canadian ads!

So a few weeks ago, we turned on Global on Monday night at 9:00 and they started to show _24_. We wondered what the hell was happening and switched over to NBC - where _Heroes_ still was.

We didn't know what time and date Global moved _Heroes_ to though, so we just continued to watch it on NBC on Monday for the past few weeks.

Now that we do know, that's just fine by me! Now it's on Sunday at 9:00. Which is pretty cool as that means _Heroes_ at 9:00 and _BSG_ at 10:00. These are the only shows we watch on TV, so it makes for a nice evening on the big screen.


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 3, 2007)

Alzrius said:
			
		

> I doubt a major television show has part of its plot "made up as it goes along." Everything is scripted out in advance, weeks if not months before the actual shooting, which is itself weeks or months before the episodes air.
> 
> Note that Tim Kring himself has said "we have talked about where the show goes up to five seasons".




Yeah, you generally have a master plan for a show like this but any writer also knows that his plan will not survive contact with the enemy. From the various articles on ComicBookResources where the writers field questions every week it seems as if they have about a four or five episode lead-time from when something is worked on until the time it gets filmed; it also discusses how they go about writing the series, which is interesting.


----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 3, 2007)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> And before anyone get freak out, by my request. Please let me make it clear...since I have been doing this threads, from the start.
> 
> This is the first time, anyone, outside the Monday night viewing...has ever put up, an earlier spoilers before the official Monday night showing.
> 
> ...




While I understand your frustration and I thank you for setting up these threads, I have to completely disagree with your point.

I personally see absolutely no problem with people posting about the show as soon as they see it, even if that is before I get a chance to myself.  I simply don't jump into this thread until I have seen the show myself.

Show restraint?  Come on, we're talking about a TV show here . . . granted one we are all rapidly fanatic about . . . 

I'm fairly sure that when most people post here about the show, whether they are in Canada or anywhere in the US . . . they don't stop to think, "Hey, before I post this, has EVERYONE in North America had a chance to see this show yet?  I was going to use spoiler tags anyway, but maybe I should just wait for a day just to be sure."  That doesn't seem reasonable to me, again as we are just talking about a TV show . . .


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 4, 2007)

Nah dude...it is not frustration, never got to that point. I will admit, I was taken back, when I finished posting this thread.  And checking at work later, to see some spoilers tags up, on a show not shown yet, in  my timezone.

Yes, I was surprised. Never frustrated, And honestly, since the show started, there has never been a issue of advanced viewing spoilers done before. So....the question will be, why start now?

But like I said before, all other points are understood as well.

This will be consider as a lesson and a constant reminder hereafter.

The boons of technology can cut both ways.

Peace.

(And freaking yes....I saw Simone too, was that who Claude was protecting?)


			
				Dire Bare said:
			
		

> While I understand your frustration and I thank you for setting up these threads, I have to completely disagree with your point.
> 
> I personally see absolutely no problem with people posting about the show as soon as they see it, even if that is before I get a chance to myself.  I simply don't jump into this thread until I have seen the show myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## WayneLigon (Mar 5, 2007)

ComicbookResources interview about 'Company Man'  is up with tidbits like 

_What else are you noticing about our friends, Nakamura, Petrelli, Deveaux and Linderman? What do they have in common? _ 

And

_We made a choice not to hang onto the mysteries like "X-Files," because it does frustrate the fans. That's the last thing we want, as writers or as fans ourselves. And to be honest, so far this pace has opened up as much story as it has closed off. _


----------

